# New shrimps on it way!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hey everyone,

Its been quite slow for the summer but now since everything is picking up again I have a whole bunch of shrimps coming in! A few new varieties of shrimps available and all the rest you've seen before!

This is the entire stock coming in!


SHRIMPS

CRYSTAL BLACK SHRIMPS A
CRYSTAL BLACK SHRIMPS S
CRYSTAL RED SHRIMP A
CRYSTAL RED SHRIMP S
CRYSTAL RED SHRIMP SS

PURE RED LINE S (new)
PURE BLACK LINE S (new)

BLUE BOLT
BLACK KING KONG (ALL TAIWAN BEE PRICES DROPPED!) 
SHADOW PANDAS

GOLDEN BEE SHRIMP
ORANGE EYE BLUE TIGERS (new suppliers, better pricing!)
SULAWESI CARIDINAL SHRIMP (new)

CHOCOLATE SHRIMP (new)
PAINTED FIRE REDS
ULTRA RED CHERRY
CHERRY SHRIMP
YELLOW SHRIMP
BLUE RILI
GREEN BALBUTI SHRIMP (new)
BLUE DIAMOND
RED RILI
BLUE VELVET SHRIMP
SNOWBALL SHRIMP 
CARBON RILI (new)
INDO ZEBRA SHRIMP (new)
DWARF BLUE CRAYFISH - CAMBRAELLUS DIMINITUS (new)


PLANTS
MINI PELLIA
MONOSELENIUM PELLIA (new)

*


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

price of the bkk and blue bolt thanks.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*pricing*



chance said:


> price of the bkk and blue bolt thanks.


pricing will be out once they land.


----------

